
Show HN: Strangers – A non-fiction book club focused on technology and society - sjustns
https://strangers.club/
======
sjustns
This is my attempt at organizing the kind of focused reading and discussion
group I wish existed.

Truth is, I haven't found anyone in my own peer group who is reading,
thinking, or talking about the effects of technology on society. Elull,
Boorstin, Illich, Postman, McLuhan, de Tocqueville, Mumford, Baudrillard,
Dewey, Debord...these are names you don't typically see on people's
bookshelves. I'm eager to read alongside and talk to people who are equally
curious about their works and ideas.

Anyway, I just wanted to get this out there, see if it resonates, and I'll
update the page with questions and answers as needed. If you're interested,
I'm happy to talk via email or over video if you just want to learn more.

~~~
arthurcolle
Please contact me using my email in my profile, I have some great book
suggestions you might enjoy.

~~~
sjustns
Excellent, I will shoot you an email.

------
WheelsAtLarge
Generally speaking, I like it. $12 seems high and 60 is high. I would lower
the cost to $5.00($4.99)per month but charged per year. I would also reduce
the number of people to 20 or so. I would then create multiple groups of 20.
The idea is that people get to discuss the book and they get to know each
other and will return month after month.

Also, reward someone with a free membership if they lead the group.

You are heading in the right direction.

~~~
sjustns
Thanks for your thoughts! I should clarify that I am not looking to go to the
bank with this project. But I did want to start shaping the idea, and part of
that was defining a lightweight, uncomplicated subscription of sorts. From
price to the number of people, to the books on the list, all of this is
subject to change.

------
sjustns
Another update, removed the subscription altogether, didn't feel right. Don't
like how everything is productized these days.

------
sjustns
Quick update, there have been 13 people who have gotten in touch about
joining.

